# 120(!!) megapixel APS-H sensor announced



## RichT (Aug 24, 2010)

I thought this was a joke but apparently not:

http://www.canon.com/news/2010/aug24e.html

Guess they haven't given up on APS-H after all  But notice in the footnotes where they developed a 50mp APS-H sensor in 2007.


----------

